# Good source of iron for Tortoise and how much should a 5 year old female weigh?



## Miggymeister (Oct 8, 2015)

I just lost a 5 year old female. The bloodwork said she had anemia and as I've been studying I have learned that even though I was making sure she had plenty of Dandelion, Hibiscus leaves, clover, and occasional strawberry, squash sprinkled with powdered calcium with LOTS of soaks and sunlight she was not getting enough iron.

How are you guys handling this? It breaks my heart- it happened so fast.

Also, they opened a new reptile store here and the 20 lb female is $2500. Her shell is full of pyramids and my Baby Camelots was as smooth as silk and hard as a rock.

I still can't believe I'm without her.

Can anyone help me with these questions?

Sincerely, Miggy


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 8, 2015)

Miggymeister said:


> I just lost a 5 year old female. The bloodwork said she had anemia and as I've been studying I have learned that even though I was making sure she had plenty of Dandelion, Hibiscus leaves, clover, and occasional strawberry, squash sprinkled with powdered calcium with LOTS of soaks and sunlight she was not getting enough iron.
> 
> How are you guys handling this? It breaks my heart- it happened so fast.
> 
> ...


Miggy, I am so sorry about your loss. Truly! I feel for you. I would be devastated. It sounds like you loved her and did the best you could. Please, forgive my response...I'm responding with questions for you and probably can't advise you on your most important concerns. Hopefully other members will speak up to either confirm or add to my thoughts.

I'm curious how did her anemia present itself to you? In other words how did she act and look when she was sick? Did she become extremely lethargic and that is how you knew something was wrong and had her blood tested? Were her sclera and tongue yellowed? I'm unfamiliar with anemia in tortoises and would like to learn from you.

I'm interested in plants and tortoise diets... You were already feeding Dandelion and I know dandelion greens have lots of iron. I believe Hibiscus has iron as well. As far as strawberry and squash...the greatest benefit is feeding the leaves and stems of these plants, not the fruit or veg (they are just "tortoise candy"). Strawberry leaves are a good source of iron. I have only found an analysis of pumpkin blossoms for human consumption and read that those have iron -my assumption would be the leaves and stems of squash and pumpkin would have greater amounts and I know these are a good food source. Chickweed, nettle, pea tendrils (pea vines), and Pak choi/bak choy also have good amounts of iron. I'm sure there are lots of others. Many of the foods I mentioned should only be mixed in the diet in moderate varied amounts. Too much of these good things can lead to other issues, which is why I have understood that grasses and weeds should make up the majority of the diet.

Thank you for writing and sharing your sad experience. I'm thinking of you and wish you peace now and in the days ahead.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 8, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have not heard of this problem before either. Thank you for sharing your story. Hopefully this wthread will help others learn.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2015)

leafy greens high in iron:

Swiss Chard (22%), Spinach (20%), Beet Greens (15%), Scotch Kale (14%), Dandelion Greens (11%), Pak Choi (10%), and Kale (7%). Butterhead Lettuce & Garden Cress (4%), Cos or Romaine Lettuce (3%), and Red Leaf Lettuce (2%).

So, unless your tortoise had some sort of illness that caused a depletion of iron in the body, just the normal greens you feed daily should have done the trick. 

When they're babies I soak them daily in water with a few drops of liquid bird vitamins added.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 8, 2015)

Very sorry to have just read your post. Am also sorry that I cannot answer your questions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 8, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear of you loss.
Heartbreaking, i'm sure.
But i'm at a loss to understand what happened.
My guess is a genetic anaemia, rather than a dietary one, but I'm really just guessing.
My sincerest condolences.


----------

